# Bluegrass FT



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

Derby callbacks to the 2nd

1,2,3,5,6,8,10,11,13,15,16,17,20,21,22,23,27,28


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

Marty Bullington said:


> Derby callbacks to the 2nd
> 
> 1,2,3,5,6,8,10,11,13,15,16,17,20,21,22,23,27,28


Wow, 10 dogs lost in the first series? 

Or were there a lot of scratches? Or can I not count? ;-)


----------



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

Derby callbacks to the 3rd:

1,2,3,6,8,10,11,15,16,17,20,21,28


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

good updates there marty.


----------



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

Derby call backs to the 4th:

1,2,3,6,8,10,11,16,17,20,21,28


----------



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

Derby

1st Pickering
2nd Harp
3rd Moody
4th ??

That is all I know.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Derby 
1 Willie Jim Pickering
2 True Joe Harp
3 Ali Charlie Moody
4 Breeze Jo Burson
RJ Scoop Kirk Dodge
Jams Jet Jason Escalera, Stinger Charlie Moody, Sheba Steve Faith , Colt Trey Larwence, Flea Jeremy Cantrell


----------



## Kyle Garris (Oct 27, 2005)

Way to go Jet!!! A JAM in his first derby! Congrats!!!


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Very cool, Mr Pickering, enjoy your walk on the dark side! ( Even if Willie is yellow)


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats Jason on your jam.


----------



## D Beard (Jan 3, 2003)

Jason E. said:


> Derby
> 1 Willie Jim Pickering
> 2 True Joe Harp
> 3 Ali Charlie Moody
> ...


good job Jason E. and Jet


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Nice job Jim. Congratulations


----------



## TIMBER (May 26, 2004)

any info on todays AM or the 3rd series open?


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

Open first series was a short quad brought approx. 25 dogs back for land blind, 21 to water blind, 16 or so to fourth series which is being run today. Don't know if it will finish today. It was very hot and humid on Friday. Today has been better because of a breeze but still hot. 
Haven't heard anything on AM or Q.

Gene


----------



## TIMBER (May 26, 2004)

Open results

1-Steve O'Connel Bullgator
2- Jimmie Darnell Cane
3- Jimmie Darnell Diamond
4- Sharon Gierman ??
RJ- Mark Ingram ??


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Congrats Jimmie


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Am to the 4th:
9, 14, 15, 18, 28, 32, 33, 39, 41, 43

ten dogs, 9 starts


----------



## Matt G (Nov 4, 2004)

Partial Q results....

1st - Steve Faith - ???
2nd - ???
3rd - Charlie Moody - Ace
4th - Charlie Moody - Kayla
RJ - ???


----------



## JParsley (Jan 19, 2005)

Great job Steve with Mr. Downing's dog Bomber.


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Steve and Emily, congrats, come to Nashville, need some Steve stories. 

Haven't heard the Jamie water blind at Bluegrass for too long now, always cracks me up.


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Congrats on the Derby Jam Jason.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Congrats on the derby Jam, Jason! (Ruckus got a greenie this weekend, too).

Congrats to Rae Kaiser on the Am. 2nd!


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Any other Am placements ??? Thanks Susan and congrats to u also.


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Am 1st Lou Magee - Titled his dog and a huge congrats to you!!
2nd Dick Kaiser with I think Rhea
3rd Lanier Fogg with Dash (His truck broke down and then his rental car as well!!)
4th Mark Medford with Tater

Lots of people had special weekends. Mark Ingram finished his first all age stake with a reserve Jam. That is one good feeling. Wally Riffle ran his dog Kayla in the Q and they jammed and finished as a team to watch out for in the future. Steve Faith was a welcome face to see again and his Q win showed us that his new training job is working out VERY WELL!! My Raven got a jam in the Open and it's nice to have her back after the pups. 

People leaving the Am today may be late getting home. The remnants of Ike hit there this morning during the water blind. The radio said that the gusts were over 60 mph and the large oak at the end of the 5 finger pond came down during the blind. Trees were falling everywhere and the roads out of the WKWMA were clogged. The highways were down to one lane with trees down everywhere and power lines in the road. It was a dream day for a water blind!! Congrats to all and thanks to the club for keeping it all together and letting us have a great time.


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

Additional news and photos on this trial can be found on my new website at http://www.findretrievers.com/news/


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

It was good seeing u again Tammy ...


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

Thanks, Jason! Nice to see you around too.


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

Big congratulations to Lou Magee and his partner Duke. They are making a strong team 
together. 1st in AM. AFC title... Way to go. 

Gene


----------



## David Maronge (Apr 23, 2004)

Congratulations to Mark and Tater on their placement.Also congrats to Stevie,Lou, Jimmie and Lanier.


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

David when are you coming back? If you are looking to see how everyone did you can't stand sitting on the sidelines long!!! Besides we need you back here soon, a ******** mixed in with red-necks and hillbillies makes for a fun weekend!!!!!!
CB


----------



## David Maronge (Apr 23, 2004)

Chad,

I'm not going to lie and say I don't really miss it! But, I'm just not ready to make the commitment that it takes to be "successful " yet.It's good to hear from you! Keep up the good work. Let me know the inside scoop on those stud fee, "hard to get" Grady breedings.


----------

